# Rolle??



## Dachfeger (21. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich werde im Januar mit 2 Freunden nach Phuket tingeln.
Eigentlich habe ich mit einer Saltist in Größe 4000 bzw. 4500 geliebäugelt(wollte preislich nicht gleich zur Saltiga greifen).
Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen das die 5000-er Saltist mehr Schnur fasst und gleichzeitig sogar leichter ist als die 4000-er. Kann mir jemand erklären warum das so ist(anderes Material) und was vorteilhafter wäre. Eventuell noch Alternativen?

Danke

https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-saltist-meeresrolle_0170043.html#longdesc


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*

Hallo Dachfeger,
die Antwort ist recht einfach 

Die Gewichtsangabe von 350 Gramm der Daiwa Saltist 5000 stimmt nicht. Da liegt wohl ein Fehler im Shop vor. 

Eine Daiwa Saltist 5000 wiegt 650 Gramm.
siehe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Saltis...8000-Angelrolle-Salzwasserrolle-/201847589044


----------



## Dachfeger (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*

Danke Franz. Hatte mich etwas irritiert. Was meint ihr zur Saltist für den angedachten Zweck?
4000, 4500 oder 5000? Oder andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*

Hallo Dachfeger,
worauf willst du denn vor Phuket angeln? Bzw. wie kommst du raus aufs Wasser?

Auf welche Fischarten soll es gehen? Mit welchen Ködern?


----------



## Dachfeger (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Dachfeger,
> worauf willst du denn vor Phuket angeln? Bzw. wie kommst du raus aufs Wasser?
> Mit Boot.
> 
> ...



Ich selber habe da nicht so die Peilung.


----------



## freibadwirt (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*

Servus
also die 5000 Saltist ist ok für Phuket. Die frage ist nur für was brauchst du die Rolle. Zum schleppen ist eine stationär Rolle ungeeignet zum Poppern und Nachtfischen ok. Welche Rute hast denn dazu. 
Andreas
a ja schau dir mal die Daiwa BG an find die genau so gut.


----------



## Danschman (22. September 2017)

*AW: Rolle??*

Wie Andreas schreibt, kommt es darauf an, was du hauptsächlich machen willst.

Zum Poppern würde ich dir in der Preisklasse eher eine Shimano Saragosa empfehlen, die sollte die Fische in Phuket locker ausbremsen.

Wenn du Jiggen/Schleppen willst eher eine Multi, je nach Budget.

Shimano Ocea, Daiwa Saltiga oder wenn du was richtig hochwertiges schau mal hier vorbei: gt-fishing.com


----------

